# Tobacco World / Sosa Cigar Rolling Event



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

We are having our 1st cigar rolling event of 2007! Come meet Juan & Arby Sosa, take advantage of specials we'll have on Sosa cigars, eat, drink and have fun! If you haven't been to our events, you're missing out!

Saturday February 10th 2pm to 6pm

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigar_events_calendar.htm


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Not a huge fan of Sosa's but a Herf at TW is a Herf at TW. Anybody else up for this. Carlos....


----------

